# LS swap into Cruze



## SPARTANZ06 (Jan 5, 2017)

Has it been done yet? Is it possible? Oh, the fun that would be.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

No one has swapped a darn thing into one. Except those crazies in Thailand.

Someone needs to go ahead and do a 2.0T swap at the very least.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

SPARTANZ06 said:


> Has it been done yet? Is it possible? Oh, the fun that would be.


Would a LS4 even fit?



jblackburn said:


> No one has swapped a darn thing into one. Except those crazies in Thailand.
> 
> Someone needs to go ahead and do a 2.0T swap at the very least.


Value of both cars is there if both found totalled in good drivetrain condition.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

When in doubt, LS swap everything.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

There are one or two LS-swapped Cobalts. Both are also converted to RWD. 

One was a full-on tube frame custom build, the other used most of the drivetrain from a GTO and was a lot more "normal" - and also complete. The former was never finished, to my knowledge.

RWD Chevy Cobalt with a LS2 – Engine Swap Depot


----------



## SPARTANZ06 (Jan 5, 2017)

If I win the lottery, I will put an LS3/6speed/RWD in one. Just for fun.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

If I won the lottery, a Cruze is the farthest car from my mind.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> If I won the lottery, a Cruze is the farthest car from my mind.


Nah, I would still drive the Cruze so I didn't flash that I have millions......until I press the gas pedal. 

Already got my dream engine swap memorized: 
-5.7 liter LS6 
-Cam: 228/232 duration, 0.600/0.600 lift, and 112 LSA from Crane Cams, 
-Headman Mid Length Headers with 1.75 inch primaries to 3 inch collectors and then straight 3 inch back to 12 inch Dynomax Bullet mufflers with turn downs.
-No X-Pipe.﻿

Imagine this sound in a Cruze lol (go to :28)


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I've seen a few Cobra and LS swapped 2 door Focuses. I find them really cool. A swapped 4 door, not so much.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I would possibly do a Cruze swap. My Cruze would look exactly like a 2018 Corvette ZR1 after the swap was completed.


----------



## SPARTANZ06 (Jan 5, 2017)

Lol. Easy swap.


----------



## Erratic Cruzer (Apr 20, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> No one has swapped a darn thing into one. Except those crazies in Thailand.
> 
> Someone needs to go ahead and do a 2.0T swap at the very least.


I've thought about this more than once. I work at a Chevrolet dealer and considered swapping with the 2.0T from the malibu


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Erratic Cruzer said:


> I've thought about this more than once. I work at a Chevrolet dealer and considered swapping with the 2.0T from the malibu


It should theoretically fit. The 1.5T and 2.0T are interchanged in the Malibu and Equinox, so I'd hazard to guess the room is there. The mounting looks identical for the 1.4T and 1.5T.


----------



## SPARTANZ06 (Jan 5, 2017)

2016 Malibu 2.0T with trans, 3 miles on it, $1800 shipped on Fleabay. Not bad considering a used 1.4L runs around $1400.

2016 Chevrolet Malibu (Transmission 2.0 Turbo | eBay


----------



## SPARTANZ06 (Jan 5, 2017)

250 horsepower from a factory engine would be a heck of an upgrade. And maybe the PCV system isn't junk in the 2.0T.


----------



## evolizzee (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm actually dumb founded that they didn't offer the Verano turbo engine in the 2nd gen Cruze Premium. What the **** is the difference between the chassis of a Verano and a Cruze (GM gurus chime in)? 250hp is great premium option over a pathetic 160hp. Geez!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

evolizzee said:


> I'm actually dumb founded that they didn't offer the Verano turbo engine in the 2nd gen Cruze Premium. What the **** is the difference between the chassis of a Verano and a Cruze (GM gurus chime in)? 250hp is great premium option over a pathetic 160hp. Geez!


Premier, and it's the brand thing. The Chevrolet shouldn't have the nicest things.


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

Seems the 3.6 from the Impala would stand a much better chance of fitting yet still have loads of power. 

Maybe the LF3 twin-turbo version. 420 horse and 430 lb.-ft. - YEE HA!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Alex V. said:


> Seems the 3.6 from the Impala would stand a much better chance of fitting yet still have loads of power.
> 
> Maybe the LF3 twin-turbo version. 420 horse and 430 lb.-ft. - YEE HA!


No way.  Although, the 2018 Traverse fits a 3.6 and a 2.0T, and the 2018 Equinox fits a 2.0T and a 1.5T, and the 1.5T and 1.4T _looks_ like it should fit. 



I mean, the Camaro fits the 2.0T, 3.6, AND the 6.2. 6.2 swap the Cruze. 

#logic?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The 2.0T would be more than potent enough - especially with how well it responds to tuning/mods.


----------



## evolizzee (Feb 4, 2017)

I think everyone is forgetting about one thing... They've already made an LS swapped Cruze... 



It's called the Chevy SS. lol! Grocery getting, church going, trip taking... speed machine. Heck, one beat me just last week, from a stop light, in my 5th gen. Auto LS > 6speed LS.


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> No way.  Although, the 2018 Traverse fits a 3.6 and a 2.0T, and the 2018 Equinox fits a 2.0T and a 1.5T, and the 1.5T and 1.4T _looks_ like it should fit.
> 
> [emoji23]
> 
> ...


6.2 mid-engine, because when it'll run a faster quarter than a Z06 who needs a back seat.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Alex V. said:


> 6.2 mid-engine, because when it'll run a faster quarter than a Z06 who needs a back seat.


6.2 rear wheels, 2.0T in the front for the front wheels at launch. 

Now we're cooking.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> Premier, and it's the brand thing. The Chevrolet shouldn't have the nicest things.


Exactly what's holding Accord Touring back. That whole Acura trying to be relevant part. 



So how about someone do this since we have endless money for swaps...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What suspension would ya put in that swapped engine cruzen ?

By the way . You have to be able to drive IT other than pretend ya put a bigger drive trane in .


----------



## abel (Oct 18, 2019)

evolizzee said:


> I think everyone is forgetting about one thing... They've already made an LS swapped Cruze...
> 
> 
> 
> It's called the Chevy SS. lol! Grocery getting, church going, trip taking... speed machine. Heck, one beat me just last week, from a stop light, in my 5th gen. Auto LS > 6speed LS.





How about this then? I don't know how they did it but that car is something else

V8 swap cruze


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

abel said:


> How about this then? I don't know how they did it but that car is something else
> 
> V8 swap cruze


Welcome Aboard!

There are a few threads on here about that car, but I'm having trouble locating them.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

